# Labour 1: Retained placenta/haemmorhage/blood transfusion - will it happen again



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

When I had my DS I had to have emergency surgery immediately after for a retained placenta and a blood transfusion as I apparently suffered a "massive haemorrhage".

We are now trying for another baby and was wondering if anyone had the same experience and went on to have another baby - did you have the same experience or was the placenta different 2nd time around?

If it did happen again, was the hospital prepared for it?  Was it as bad and/or as scary afterwards?

My consultant said it could happen again but also it may not!  She said that they would put measures in place to ensure I was treated swiftly (I think that happened last time anyway) and that they would not allow me to push for so long next time - I was in established labour for 12 hours, pushed for 2, then had ventouse.

Thanks for any advice or shared experiences!

CJx


----------



## Ruthee (Aug 3, 2008)

Dear CJ,
I also had retained products. Mine was after a c-section. Because I was told it almost never happens after a c-section, the Drs kept telling me that it was probably period pain!!!!! I am not stupid, I could hardly walk and I have had enough periods in my life to know the difference.
I was admitted after my second appointment at the hospital for extreme pain (even though they tried to send me home- luckily DH was so knackered he didn't hear the phone ringing to ask to pick me up from hospital). Anyway, I had a massive haemorrhage on the toilet floor in the hospital the next morning and was rushed into surgery. I cannot imagine what would have happened if DH had been awake and come to pick me up from the hospital the night before. Would I have had a massive bleed whilst holding the baby Would I have collapsed on the floor like I did in the hospital- I shudder to think what could have happened.
This bleed was 2 weeks after having had a massive bleed during th c-section and I got really anaemic all over again but managed to dodge a blood transfusion.

Anyway, I have decided to go for it again and have had another treatment. ODT is 4th August     
I can't say whether it will happen again, but this time round (if I am lucky again) I would be much wiser for my previous experience and would be asking a lot more direct questions of the medical team.

Osrry I can't give you any answers but I do share your fears.
Best wishes,
Ruthee


----------



## CalamityJ (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi Ruthee

Thanks for sharing your story, at least I'm not alone in my fears!  As you said, its a good job you were in hospital when it happened and now you are all the wiser.  Good luck on your OTD   

CJx


----------

